# Epa & Fda: Vapor Harmless To Children



## Tornalca (9/7/14)

Not sure if this has been posted before. Did do a search.

http://mnvapers.com/2014/04/epa-fda-vapor-harmless-children/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/7/14)

Thanks for this @Tornalca !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/7/14)

I haven't read it yet, but I hope this means it's okay to sell to children now! 

What? 
Too soon?

...kidding
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------

